# So another kid got sick from L.L. river?



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone know more about this and is it just something in the river or could it be in L.L. ?

http://abc13.com/health/mom-of-houston-area-boy-who-died-from-brain-amoeba-speaks-out/958448/


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Story says both were swimming at Huntsville State Park


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

It can occur on any of our rivers and lakes. It is very rare has ways been there, most cases are in Texas and Florida due to our hot water temperature in summer.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

In the summer time when the water gets stagnant unfortunately there are a lot of things in it that are unhealthy. I lost a friend a few years back from a nick on his finger a catfish inflicted on Lake Conroe. It can happen anywhere.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, but I'd rather die fishing, than live my life, in a bubble!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a layman explanation. Rare but it could be present in any warm southern waters.
A better chance of getting hit by lightening but remember lots of people do get hit every year.

http://www.medicinenet.com/brain_eating_amoeba_symptoms_naegleria_fowleri/views.htm


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It seems like kids get it most. Is it more kids are in the water vs adults or kids are more likely to get it. I know the article said the river but has this been seen in a lake?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember hearing about this as a kid. Nothing new here. I always remember hearing that the amoeba in question tended to hang out around the bottom of the lakes. We were told not to dive to the bottom of any lake or creek we happened to swimming in at the time, and I didn't. 

Prayers for the kids and their family.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

whsalum said:


> In the summer time when the water gets stagnant unfortunately there are a lot of things in it that are unhealthy. I lost a friend a few years back from a nick on his finger a catfish inflicted on Lake Conroe. It can happen anywhere.


ARHHH!! I got a nick on my finger from a cat fish Friday night. =/ It hurts like hell for a sec, but the strange thing was I felt my finger numbed for a little bit the next day. Scary stuff!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

The second boy just passed away. He was 14 years old. His daddy works at the airport in Houston with me. I dont know the man very well but its just a tragedy to lose a son or daughter and i feel for the family. This isnt something that they or anyone could have changed or prevented and that must be hard to swallow. Its just a sad deal.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

aerigan said:


> The second boy just passed away. He was 14 years old. His daddy works at the airport in Houston with me. I dont know the man very well but its just a tragedy to lose a son or daughter and i feel for the family. This isnt something that they or anyone could have changed or prevented and that must be hard to swallow. Its just a sad deal.


Just saw he passed. Sad for sure. From the info it seems like the unluck of the draw with it. Prayers for the family and friends


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very sad. Prayers for all the families. 

For many years the public boat ramp @ Patrick's Ferry Landing (190 bridge) had a sign warning about amoeba in the water. I stopped today and the sign is gone, but no swimming signs are present.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm wondering if the flood water runoff stirred up some nasty bugs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> I'm wondering if the flood water runoff stirred up some nasty bugs.


I wondered too if there is there is a connection.


----------

